# Trackers / Demos / Cracktros soundtrack



## CynicalCirno (Apr 26, 2011)

I know a bit of those, generally by exploring modarchive and looking for things with weird names, and the YTPMV community which knows a fair lot of them.
I didn't grasp the method of using trackers to build music yet.
Does any of you know about it? How are the sample made, or composed?

What I currently do requires me to extract samples from third party sources, but I have no idea about creating my own. Is it possible to do so only by the computer? I suppose that modifying a default solid note could be possible, maybe with some distortion, flange and reverb.

I wonder where this thread should be located, as I suppose it discusses both the genre of the music(The Tube), the programs used(No true forum, TFL is games, B&B is hardware as far as I know) or the Blue Note (specific music discussion, for it's creators, and it's submissions).

I mainly use MilkyTracker, a rather simple program I believe ,that isn't very popular.
Do any of you know similliar trackers?


----------



## barktasobe (May 2, 2011)

Go to www.clubpenguinmm.com and click on penguin trackers there you can  see if people such as the band, rockhopper, aunt artic, and more are on


----------

